# Petco white rats..



## codcommando (Feb 7, 2007)

My youngest rat Sonny is very skiddish,the only time she really feels comfortable being pet is when she's inside of her cage. My other rat Shade took to me and my girlfriend much faster but she is a more exotic looking rat. Sonny is white with red eyes and the other rats she was with were very antisocial. I was wondering if Sonny being a plain white "lab rat" was being more bred just for being a feeder rat and not for being a pet,maybe inbred or just not handled very much? Also all the pets at the Petco I got Sonny at were pretty boring and didn't seem to interested in attention and there was only one person at the store working the register unlike the Petsmart I went to to get Shade where all the animals including the birds were very playful and there were many people working there who played with the animals alot. Do you think her trouble adjusting to people is caused by the lack of attention or poor breeding at the store?


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

o yes... but over time, Sonny should come through


----------



## codcommando (Feb 7, 2007)

I hope so,its kind of sad, and its getting harder and harder to give her special attention when Shade is being so clingy 24/7(she thinks my life revolves around her) lol


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

take em both at the same time


----------



## codcommando (Feb 7, 2007)

I do, but while im trying to pet Sonny,Shade is running around like a maniac and when my girlfriend isn't around I can't watch her and give Sonny lots of attention at the same time lol


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

okay, well. shade needs to learn that u have TWO ratties... reaper jumps all over grim if i dont pet them both, but grim just flings reaper down to my lap


----------



## codcommando (Feb 7, 2007)

Sonny wont take up for herself while outside of the cage,which is weird because when there inside the cage Sonny tends to be more dominant,they wrestle like crazy(it sounds like two raccoons wrestling in there cage in the middle of the night) But Sonny usually comes out on top,for some reason shes's younger than Shade but she has already started outgrowing her! I think im just going to continue petting Sonny inside the cage for now and start taking her out when she gets more comfortable.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

i had the same problem, but now its just the wrestling thing at night 


good luck tho


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I, personally, beleive it is the fact that rats with pink/ruby eyes are blind that they seems to much more skiddish.

I've always had to be so patient with PEW and ruby-eyed rats. -shrug-

Just my theory.


----------

